# HELP I have white spot!



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

I bought some new African cichlids and added them Wednesday (6 young fish, at 4cm long). I noticed one actually came with ICH but i left it a few days to see of it was stress related. Now it has spread to the other newcomers and I'm starting to panic. I also have clown loaches and a plec, so please advise me on a safe, effective treatment for these fish.

They are all otherwise swimming around happily.

I also have a UV steriliser
pH is about 7.9
I use stress coat with every water change
Partial water changes are performed very couple of days due to high nitrates (They usually measure 80-120 if left to only once a week water changes)
Temp is 26 Celsius
Ammonia and nitrite is 0


----------



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

I've decided to treat with temp at 30 Celsius (86 Fahrenheit) and about 500g salt (2g per litre - i think this works out about 2 tablespoons per gallon for those in the US) and just monitor the plec as i know they don't tolerate salt too well. Any other useful advice please welcome.


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

Keep an eye on the clown loaches as well, they usually don't tolerate salt well either. I have used Kordon's Rid Ich plus with my loaches and catfish with no problems at all. Hikari Ich X has the same ingredients so its safe and effective too. Good luck!


----------

